#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [資料] 雪豹

## 護狼_龍城悍將

來源: http://baike.baidu.com/view/4042.htm
雪豹（學名：Uncia uncia）是一種美麗而瀕危的貓科動物，是促進山地生物多樣性的旗艦，是世界上最高海拔的顯著象征，是促進跨國界的國家公園或保護區建立的環境大使，是健康的山地生態係統的指示器。因爲它的活動路線較爲固定，易捕獲，加之豹骨與豹皮價格昂貴， 人類不斷的捕殺雪豹，使雪豹的數量急劇下降。人類的活動給這種大型貓科動物帶來了巨大的生存壓力，沒有人確切知道野外現存多少只雪豹，估計種群數量僅有幾千只。孤寂的雪豹已被列入國際瀕危野生動物紅皮書。目前雪豹數量最多的國家是哈薩克斯坦。

中文學名： 雪豹 
拉丁學名： Uncia uncia 
別稱： 草豹、艾葉豹、荷葉豹、打馬熱 
門： 脊索動物門 
綱： 哺乳綱 
目： 食肉目 
科： 貓科 
 亞科： 豹亞科 
屬： 雪豹屬 
種： 雪豹 
分布區域： 哈薩克斯坦、蒙古、阿富汗、印度、尼泊爾、巴基斯坦、中國 
地位： 哈薩克斯坦國家象征 

物種命名人及年代：Schreber，1776 　　英文名：Snow leopard，Ounce。 　　保護級別： 　　中國物種紅色名錄評估等級：極危 CR A1cd 　　依據標準：生境嚴酷和脆弱、人類的過度幹擾、放牧、食物資源下降、存在偷獵及非法貿易 　　中國紅皮書等級：瀕危 　　中國紅皮書等級生效年代：1996 　　CITES附錄：附錄I 　　CITES附錄生效年代：1997 　　國家保護級別生效年代：1989 　　國家一級保護動物
編輯本段外形特征
　　 雪豹因終年生活在雪線附近而得名，又名草豹、艾葉豹。頭小而圓，尾粗長，略短或等於體長，尾毛長而柔。體長110～130cm；尾長80～90cm，成年雪豹體重可達80公斤。全身灰白色,布滿黑斑。頭部黑斑小而密，背部、體側及四肢外緣形成不規則的黑環，越往體後黑環越大，背部及體側黑環中有幾個小黑點，四肢外緣黑環內灰白色，無黑點，在背部由肩部開始，黑斑形成三條線直至尾根，後部的黑環邊寬而大，至尾端最爲明顯，尾尖黑色。耳背灰白色，邊緣黑色。鼻尖肉色或黑褐色，胡須顔色黑白相間，頸下、胸部、腹部、四肢內側及尾下均爲乳白色，與平原豹不同的是，它前掌比較發達，因爲其是一種崖生性動物，前肢主要用於攀爬。冬夏體毛密度及毛色差別不大。雪豹周身長著細軟厚密的白毛，上面分布著許多不規則的黑色圓環，外形似虎，尾巴甚至比身子還長。它生活在雪線以上，被譽爲世界上最美麗的貓科動物。行蹤詭秘，常於夜間活動。所以專家只能粗略地根據大致的棲息地範圍和每只雪豹的領地範圍，推算出全世界大概有3500只~7000只野生雪豹。是中亞高原特有物種，我國一級保護動物，在國際IUCN保護等級中被列爲“瀕危”（EN），和大熊貓一樣珍貴。根據此前的媒體報道，雪豹在我國主要分布於西藏和新疆地區。 　　另外，各地動物園共有圈養雪豹600只~700只。
編輯本段形體鑒別
　　似豹而略小，全身呈灰白色，遍體布滿黑色斑點和黑環。毛長密而柔軟，底絨豐厚。尾粗大，毛蓬松。

外形

    　　
體長1.3米左右，尾長近1米，體重可達80公斤。四肢較短，尾粗大，尾毛長而柔軟。雄獸個體略大於雌獸。幼雪豹絨毛散亂，身上黑環不明顯。似黑斑狀。 　　眼虹膜呈黃綠色，強光照射下，瞳孔所爲圓狀。舌面長有許多端部爲角質化的倒刺，舌尖和舌緣的刺形成許多肉狀小突。 　　前足5趾、後4趾。前足比後足寬大，趾端具角質化硬爪、略彎，尖端鋒利。趾間、掌墊與趾間均具有較濃而長的粗毛。 　　腹下有3對乳頭。 　　肛門部有一對乳腺孔。    
    


毛色

    　　全身灰白色。頭部毛短。鼻端裸露呈肉色或黑褐色，頰髭（胡須）較長硬，色黑白相間。幼體頰髭（胡須）白色。鼻端被毛短，沒有黑色斑點。兩頰有稀疏的小黑點。眼間和頰部中央密布細小的黑點，而頰部兩側黑點較稀，也逐漸增大。耳殼內白色，耳背大部爲黑色。頸背部的黑斑點大而疏，似成5縱行排列。肩部和前肢的上部黑色斑成半環形。背部，體側也隱約有少量黑斑。四肢的下端，足背皆有較清晰的黑色環紋，如植物的葉，固俗稱“艾葉豹”。在胸部、腹部和四肢內側也隱約有少量黑斑。四肢的下端，足背皆有小黑點斑。臀部上方中央相連著5個黑點，縱列爲一黑條紋。尾背面有十余個黑環。尾端黑色。 　　幼獸通體帶有淺玫瑰紫色，身上的黑色環斑輪廓不清、黑灰相雜。    
    

　
頭骨

    　顱形稍寬而圓近於形。腦室較大。額骨寬突與眶後顴骨眶均較長且尖銳。鼻骨短寬，其前端尤爲寬大。顴弓粗大。上颌骨額突呈三角形，且超過鼻骨的後端。眶間較寬。成獸的人字嵴高聳，尤老體更爲顯著。異狀骨的突起向後伸出，尖而細直。鼓室扁而低，副枕突較長，在下方超出聽泡。下颌骨骨體寬厚，下緣平直（骨頭圖44，雪豹） 　　牙齒：上、下門齒均呈一橫列，中央的一對門齒較小，外側門齒最大。犬齒發達，其內側刃部銳利。上颌前臼齒左右各3枚第二枚前臼齒形小，僅具一個齒尖。第三枚前臼齒側扁，呈三角形，在主尖之後有一不甚明顯的低尖。上裂齒外側具4個齒尖，第二尖峰（前尖）最大，高而尖，內緣前端僅具一個低小齒尖（原尖）。臼齒形小似橫列。下前臼齒左右僅具2枚，第一、二前臼齒缺如，第三四前臼齒均發達，第三前臼齒側扁呈山字形，主尖位中央，前後各有一小齒尖。第四下前臼齒主尖高大，位於中央，前有一小齒尖，後有二小齒尖。下臼齒形大。後齒尖峰略高於前尖峰。齒式爲：3*1*3*1/3*1*2*1=30。    
    

　　本屬是單行屬，僅一種——雪豹。 　　本屬的分類地位目前尚未得到一致的認識，近代國內外一些學者仍沿用貓屬於雪豹；如 Simpson（1945）振做新（1964）等。其中有的還認爲在貓屬內將雪豹列爲一個亞屬。 　　Ellerman等（1945）結合了一些前人的看法，把大型貓類——雪豹、豹。獅、虎列爲豹屬，其下又逐分別列爲四個亞屬。雪豹列在豹屬中得到許多學者的承認，我國也大部采用豹屬用於雪豹。 　　Pocock（1917）曾經研究比較，他把大型貓類的貓科下設立了豹亞科， 下隸二屬：豹屬（Panthera）和雪豹屬（Uncia），主要是依據他們舌骨骨化不完全和舌骨具腱的長短而設立的。 　　雪豹在體形、骨頭、牙齒和骨骼形式、結構上均似豹屬。但是雪豹的舌骨基本上骨化了，而豹屬動物的舌骨中部爲韌帶性軟骨。獅、虎等動物能大聲吼叫，雪豹卻只能嘶嚎。雪豹的吻端部側觀似爲圓突狀，而豹屬動物較垂直。雪豹的鼻端毛區超過鼻孔部分，而豹屬動物則裸露。雪豹的足趾足墊間場有較濃密的硬毛。在進食的姿態上，不象豹屬動物爬著撕咬，而是蹲著用前腳抓來抓食物吃。在飼養條件下，雪豹的繁殖較困難。另外，雪豹與虎、豹等動物很難進行雜交，而且沒有産生過雜交種。而獅、虎、豹、美洲豹之間能夠進行雜交，並且有過雜交種的記錄。可以將雪豹看作是大型貓（獅、虎、豹等）與小型貓（金貓、豹貓等）的一個過渡型。單列爲一個屬較爲適宜。
　　
 雪豹分布範圍

     雪豹是中亞高原上的特産，分布於哈薩克斯坦、烏茲別克斯坦、塔吉克斯坦和吉爾吉斯斯坦等前蘇聯的中亞各國、俄羅斯、蒙古、阿富汗、印度北部、尼泊爾、不丹、巴基斯坦、克什米爾等地，以及我國的西藏、四川、新疆、青海、甘肅、甯夏、內蒙等省區的高山地區，如喜馬拉雅山、可可西裏山、天山、帕米爾、昆侖山、唐古拉山、阿爾泰山、阿爾金山、祁連山、賀蘭山、陰山、烏拉山等等。這些地方大多爲沒有人類居住的地區，僅生長著極少的高山墊狀植被。    
    
編　　
地理分布

    僅一種。我國分布於喜馬拉雅山以北，昆侖山、天山、阿爾泰山、陰山、祁連山、賀蘭山等地。 　　據文獻記載和表本産地：西藏珠穆朗瑪峰北坡、喜馬拉雅山北坡、阿裏地區、昌都地區，新疆阿爾金、塔裏木盆地南緣（鐵幹裏克）、昆侖山區、天山（托木爾峰地區） ，在新疆的伊犁及新疆木壘縣可見活體的小型幼仔 　　。另外，曾在哈密、庫爾勒、拜城。阿克蘇、且末。若羌、尉犁等地收購站見有皮張，青海祁連山 地、柴達木周圍山地及果洛、玉樹高原等地，四川德格、甘孜、阿壩、雅安、涼山、寶興、康定，甘肅阿克塞、肅北、肅南。武威等縣，內蒙古烏拉山一帶。 　　此外，阿部余四男（1944）、壽振黃等（1962）報道在我國東北亦偶有發現雪豹。但是，缺少標本記錄及確切的産地。
生態    
    
 
　　雪豹是高原地區的岩棲性的動物。常棲於海拔2500~5000米高山上。夏季可在3000~6000米的高山上見到，冬季多隨著食物的遷徙而下降至2000~3500米。但有的雪豹在冬季仍生活在5000米的高山上，在珠穆朗瑪峰北坡考察時，曾在海拔5300米高山營地的附近見到過一只雪豹。雪豹並非全部都生活在海拔高的地方或是山上，內蒙古包頭以西約10公裏的烏拉山（最高僅2185米）一帶的雪豹常年是在1000米左右的環境中生活。也有居住在600~1500米高的草原地帶（壽振黃，1962）。 　　雪豹一般棲居在空曠多岩石的地方。在祁連山4500米以下至4100米以上的山頂脊部，在珠穆朗瑪峰北坡5400米高的雪地上曾見雪豹的足迹，雪豹經常在永久冰雪高山裸岩及寒漠帶的環境中活動。由於它常在雪線附近和雪地間互動，故名“雪豹”。它全身長毛之下又有著濃密的底絨，能夠抵禦嚴凜的風寒。足墊和墊間的叢毛可以在冰雪地上防滑抗凍，當夏季高山酷暑、陽光輻射在岩石上又可以隔熱擋灼燙。它很少到林叢或灌木林中，雖然曾在蘆葦叢中捕獲到一只雪豹（錢燕文等，1965），但這是極個別現象。 　　夜行性，在黃昏和黎明時候活動最頻繁，白天也偶爾出來。雪豹上山、下山均有一定路線，從足迹上觀察，它喜走山嵴和溪谷，不願行灌叢雜林，也不喜走曠闊的山坡和松軟的雪層，經常沿著踩出的小徑行走。 　在寒冷貧瘠的山區，雪豹所擢取的食物以北山羊、岩羊、盤羊等高原動物爲主，它也尋獵一些小型種，如兔、旱獺或鼠類，也喜食高山的雪雞，馬雞和紅雉等鳥類。在食物缺乏時，潛至村舍或牧場附近盜食家畜、家禽。1960年6月22日在內蒙古烏拉山，一只雪豹竄到正在放牧的羊群中，拖走一只羊，後X貼踩铗將它捕獲。另在新疆塔裏木盆地鐵杆裏克附近捉到的一只雪豹也是因爲它傷害了多只家羊。雪豹在非常饑餓時也敢襲擊大型家畜，在甘肅曾有一只雪豹偷襲群牛。冬季時，由於食物缺乏，而移至較低的山上活動，活動領域相當大。它常按一定的路線繞行一個地區。有時需要數日才能返回棲息地。
　　
居住巢穴

    　平時獨棲，僅在發情期前後才成對居住，一般有固定的巢穴，設在岩石洞中、亂石凹處、石縫裏或岩石下面的灌木叢中，大多在陽坡上，往往好幾年都不離開一個巢穴，窩內常常有很多雪豹脫落的體毛。巡獵時也以灌叢或石岩上作臨時的休息場所。由於毛色和花紋同周圍環境特別協調，形成良好的隱蔽色彩，很難被發現。 　　活動時間　晝伏夜出，每日清晨及黃昏爲捕食、活動的高峰。獨居，夜行性，晨昏活躍。 　　活動路線　雪豹獵食出去很遠，常按一定的路線繞行於一個地區，需要許多天沿原路返回，夜行性， 白天很少出來，或者躺在高山裸岩上曬太陽，在黃昏或黎明時候最爲活躍，上下山有一定路線，多走山脊和溪谷。 　　活動特點　雪豹感官敏銳，性機警，行動敏捷，善攀爬、跳躍。由於其粗大的尾巴做掌握方向的“舵”，它在躍起時可在空中轉彎，因此其捕食的能力很強。性情凶猛異常，但在野外一般不主動攻擊人。雪豹因爲全身被有厚厚的絨毛，所以很耐嚴寒，即使氣溫在零下20多度時，也能在野外活動。叫聲類似於嘶嚎，不同於獅、虎那樣的大吼。 　　捕食習慣　以貓科動物特有的伏擊式獵殺爲主，輔以短距離快速追殺。捕食山羊、岩羊、斑羚、鹿，兼食黃鼠、野兔等小型動物或以旱獺充饑。有時也襲擊牦牛群、咬倒掉隊的牛犢。有相對固定居住地點，育幼期多利用天然洞穴。黃昏時，岩羊開始離開岩石到草地覓食，雪豹則隨岩羊群活動，常以突然襲擊的方式捕食岩羊，咬其喉部使之死亡。雪豹勇猛異常，善於在山岩上跳躍。它們把身體蜷縮起來隱藏在岩石之間，當獵物路過時，它們突然躍起來襲擊。冬天尋不到食物時，它們就跑到低山區偷食人類的家畜和家禽。雪豹性凶猛而機警。嗅覺、聽覺較敏銳。行動隱緩而靈巧，善於跳躍；五米左右寬的溝一躍而過。從地上可以縱躍到二、三米高的岩石上。雪豹獵食時，往往采取伏擊或偷襲的方法，常在野羊活動的地區或途徑附近隱藏，由於它身上的花紋色彩與裸岩塊斑相似，野羊很難辨別出來，待羊走近時，它突然躍起，以其矯健靈活的軀體接連跳幾下便可撲到獵物。一般先食腹部、內髒，然後再吃肌肉，最後食頭。食時像小貓一樣蹲著用前爪抓著肉，以臼齒撕裂咬食。    
    

　　
發情期

    雪豹除在發情、育仔外，一般都是單獨活動。與固定的巢穴。巢穴設在岩石洞中或亂石凹處、石縫裏。白天在巢穴中睡眠休息，巢內常發現有雪豹身上脫落下的毛。1955年在四川省寶興縣金梵山上發現的雪豹巢窩面積約有一平方米，地上有15~20毫米厚的毛層，由於經常睡臥在地上，毛層已成氈狀，巢內很暖。雪豹外出尋找食物，不可能每天都居住在自己的巢穴中。有時，也可以在灌木林。碎石地上發現雪豹臨時休息的地方。也曾在雪豹的巢穴周圍看到過許多吃剩下的動物骨頭    
    

　　
配偶期

    雪豹的配偶期多在冬末1—3月。此時，它們的食欲不振，經常嘶叫相互尋找，若兩只雄獸相遇必有一番惡鬥。雌獸的發情期每次都將持續5—7天，它們每次交配約十余次，每次時間都較短。僅數秒或十余秒。交配姿態與虎、豹相同。交配時，雄豹發出特有的嗚叫聲。若沒有懷孕，雌獸則過一、二月後再繼續發情。配偶期過後，雌性各自回到自己的領域。妊娠期98—103天，一般在4月中旬或6月初産仔，每胎3——5仔，大多在清晨生産。剛出生的幼仔體重300—700克，體質很弱，叫聲似小豬。閉著眼睛，到7—9天才睜眼。10天後開始爬。前半個月雌豹精心護理哺育它的幼崽，很少離開。一個月後幼崽體重可達1—1.5公斤，一個半月後幼獸能開始吃一點碎肉。幼獸2個月時體重可達4公斤，體長800毫米，可以跟隨母豹外出活動。1955年夏季在四川寶興縣發現一只雪豹巢中有一只小雪豹，體重爲1.35公斤。1960年6月在內蒙古烏拉山的一只雪豹尚帶領2只小雪豹。被捕到的母豹乳房裏尚有乳液，估計幼獸在過3、4月時就可以跟隨母豹參加捕食。3個月的幼獸體重可達6..5公斤，體長1000毫米左右，乳齒式爲：3·1·2·0/3·1·2·0=24. 　　雪豹2—3歲性成熟。壽命10余年。 
　　在自然環境中曾見有雪豹患禿毛癬症，還發現有蛀牙。    
    
 　
　　　
人工繁殖

    由於雪豹生活於高海拔地區。國際上許多動物園都試圖進行飼養繁殖，但成功例子不多。1983年7月，位於青藏高原東北邊緣的青海省西甯市人民公園，利用其獨特的地理優勢，通過幾年的努力，解決了人工飼養條件下雪豹的繁殖問題。但至今未形成飼養繁殖種群。由於雪豹很難適應低海拔地區的濕度、溫度、氣壓和日照變化，所以在世界各地動物園中，能繁殖雪豹的數量很少。北京動物園1955年開始飼養展出，1995年繁殖雪豹成功。 　　動物園中的雪豹經常患有體內寄生蟲，有蛔蟲、蛲蟲等。易患肺炎、結核病和貓類腸炎、傳染性腹炎及腹水病等。 　　雪豹在動物園的壽命可超過15年， 　　根據實際經驗表明，雪豹在飼養條件下生活的時間都比較短，容易患病，往往飼養一、二年就死去。可能是山區動物難以適應海拔高度、適度、溫度、和氣壓的一係列變化。雪豹具有高度發達的分配血液、調節呼吸等技能。對氧化變化很敏感。它的紅血球直徑很小——5.5μ（4.73—6.15μ），紅血蛋白高度集中（16.4g%）。血球比容計指標（即紅血球的出較量爲47%）跟血液中的大量紅血球（14.1—16.8百萬/㎜2）相符。 　　最近雪豹在我國西安動物園中已成功進行繁殖。在國外已有一些動物園成功地繁殖了雪豹。    
    
　　
雪豹在自然界中數量稀少，不易捕到活獸，雪豹的飼養成活率極低，繁殖又困難。因此它是一種珍貴的展覽動物。中國將雪豹定爲國家珍貴、瀕於絕滅的保護動物，嚴禁捕獵。
　　
種群現狀

    沿俄蒙邊境線分布的雪豹 　　  哈薩克斯坦貨幣1000堅戈
根據1990年代的考察，許多雪豹小群出現在西伯利亞、蒙古、中國的北部和哈薩克斯坦的東北部，呈島嶼化分布，它們被上百公裏的泰加林、厚厚的冬雪和荒漠隔離。這裏的死亡帶面積顯著大於生命帶，這些種群整體存活的可能取決於對各個被分隔的“核心”的保護以及它們之間在空間上進行接觸的可能性。即使是最極端的條件下，雪豹不僅仍出現在100-200年前有記載的分布區，還有不少出現在以前並不知道的區域內。 　　雪豹至少仍分布於中國的陰山和太康山中一些被隔絕的山脈之中和西伯利亞南部的一係列區域內。陰山及太康山位於戈壁的南部或東南部，係從雪豹的主分布區分隔而來，至今無人能解釋爲什麽雪豹會生活在這些區域裏。雪豹向其分布區最北部和西部的Kuznetsk-Altai、Kansk Belogorye和Transbaikal擴張這一現象，也仍然符合V.G. Heptner設定的框架，可被認定爲最廣泛的物種分布區。Transbaikal分布區（Russia）與其相鄰地區的心髒地帶存在明顯的空間隔離，其距離超過800km。距離之大留下了巨大的缺口，Dzhungarian-Gobi將雪豹的分布區分隔爲兩個大區，即：西伯利亞-蒙古地區和喜馬拉雅-西藏地區。 　　1976/77年的冬季，在Muiski山脈發現了雪豹，1992/93年冬季 - 在Kodar山脈發現雪豹（一只動物被獵殺），1997年2月，在Ulan-Burgasy山脈發現雪豹。在Ulan-Burgasy地區，甚至40年前就發現了雪豹。 　　從最近分布邊界算起, 雪豹遷入的長度令人驚歎。Ulan-Burgasy山脈距Khentei Chikoiskiy高原400km，距Sayan Kodar分布區的東部500km - 總距離分別達800km和1200km。非常明顯的是雪豹適應極端條件的能力遠比我們想像得高。該物種比其主要獵物向北延伸的更遠。 　　雪豹在Tunkinskiy山脈的西面部分的生活條件比其在東部的生活條件略好一些。與此相鄰的區域在Munku Sardyk（3 492 m）爲山脈交界處，大部分區域都可做爲良好的雪豹棲息地。這一區域與Tunkinskiy山脈相鄰並形成了天然走廊帶。該走廊是雪豹到達Bolshoi Sayan山脈及更遠一點進入蒙古Hovsogoul西部的山脈的唯一途徑。雪豹在Munku Sardyk附近是否存在一個群體，目前尚未弄清。該地還沒有觀察到帶有幼仔的雌性雪豹的記錄，但單獨行動的雪豹、成體及其蹤迹等均已發現。最近的兩例發生在1996/1997年的冬季。 　　中國雪豹現狀及保護 　　中國青藏高原及帕米爾高原地區是雪豹的主要分布區（Michael, 198 :Cool: 。在青海，雪豹總數約650只（Schaller et al., 1988），再加上青海西北的昆侖山係和可可西裏部分，估計青海的雪豹不會低於1,000只。在西藏，雪豹分布區的面積至少爲青海的兩倍（馮祚建，1992），加上甘肅、新疆和四川西北部，估計全國雪豹的總數在2,000-3,000只左右。但據Novell 和Jackson (1992), Schaller 於1992 和Jackson於1992年曾報道，中國分布總共估計有2,000－2,500左右，該報道還稱全世界共有4,510－7,350只。 　　雪豹有很高的經濟價值，所以一直是人狩獵和捕殺的對象。特別是因其有固定的活動路線，偷獵者在其必經之路埋下鐵夾就可將其捕獲，導致其種群瀕危。同時，岩羊數量下降也給雪豹這個靠捕食岩羊生存的種群造成了災難。 　　我國曾在新疆塔克拉瑪幹大沙漠腹地的安迪爾胡楊林附近，以及在尉犁縣的蘆葦叢中捕到過它。 　　最近捕獲記錄是在2007年12月，青海省海南藏族自治州共和縣切吉鄉祁家村村民捕獲1只成年雌性雪豹，年齡在5至6歲之間。 　　近年中國相繼在有雪豹分布地區建立和籌建了一批自然保護區，如：甘肅東大山、新疆塔什庫爾幹自然保護區，1992年中國承辦了第七屆國際雪豹學術討論會，對保護和科學研究雪豹起了推動作用。 　　雪豹是亞洲高山高原地區最具代表性的物種，國際上正在實施一個保護雪豹行動計劃，期待使雪豹得到很好的保護，進而能夠保護整個高山地區的動物區係和生態係統。

----------

